# It is time



## DARKNESS (Jun 21, 2004)

I have been watching all of your posts both here and at Ghostdroppings for a lonnnng time now. I have finally decided to sign in and join the crowd. Like all of you, I have a love for Holloween. I collect vampire books. I have the spookiest yard in my neighborhood. I spend a ton of money on spooky stuff every year.

I have a good imagination, but an not super-handy. I have to buy most of my haunted stuff. I have been very impressed by the things posted here, and hope to learn how to make some of my own creepies soon.

Thats all for now

Keith


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Darkness. It's good to see some more GD.com people popping by. Make yourself at home and post away.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome aBoard Darkness, GD is a cool site  

~~Bill~~


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to it! Just the name *Ghost Droppings,* is hysterical!


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Welcome to Unpleasant Street!


----------

